# OBD Scanner for Murano SL 05



## Libra24 (Oct 30, 2016)

What is the best scanner to use for a Murano SL 05. That is compatible to the vehicle.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Any scanner that is designed to work with an OBD II system will work. Prices vary according to what features a given scanner might have. Actron scanners are a good choice; you can buy them through Amazon.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It also depends on what you want to scan and what features you wan't. If you just want to check for powertrain codes (P-codes), you can pick up a code reader for $25, maybe less. If you want to read ABS/Traction control codes (C-codes) or body system codes, like TPMS and auto climate control (B-codes), and/or want a tool that can check and graph component values or do idle air relearns and other things, you'll need something more costly and more sophisticated. Actron does make some good scan tools as does Autel. I purchased an Autel Maxi-check MX808 diagnostic tablet from Toolfetch.com for $365 about two years ago and it does everything I need to do and on any passenger vehicle I may work on. They also have their MaxiSys tablets which do even more but get a lot more expensive than you're likely wanting to spend!


----------

